# Hoosier Horse Fair 2008 photo collage!



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I was messing around with my photos from last years horse fair in Indianapolis and wanted to share.




















Here is a link to the actual gallery if anyone wants to see them in a non collage form. I think it's kind of neat. It took me ages to figure out how to make that. Hahaha.

Hoosier Horse Fair & Expo 2008 - a set on Flickr


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

such beautiful horses!


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

I love how the red dress lies perfectly over the horse's haunches. xD


----------

